# Clear bubble on eye



## sneakypete (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a young female Lethrinops Albus with eye issues.

For a while now, she had a bubble on one of her eyes. Its a slightly cloudy bubble, almost like a blister. It was only on one eye for about 2 months. I noticed the other day that the other eye was starting to get the same thing. It seems to be very slow growing. No other fish in the tank have it which is what confuses me. If it were bacterial, I though that others would have cuaght it by now.

I'm wondering if it is bacterial or the result of bumping her eye after being chased. There is a male Albus always chasing her around, not very aggressive, but he's always trying to get it on.

Any opinions? If its fungal/bacterial, what's the best way to treat without screwing up the bio filter?

pete


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

If it was just one eye you might think she'd bumped it but with both eyes involved the bump doesn't sound as likely.

Most eye problems get their start via poor water conditions so the first thing you want to do is test the water and then regardless of the results do a partial water change with a good quality declorinator. Increase the water movement in the tank and add salt at the rate of 1 tablespoon per five gallons. (Aquarium salt, sodium chloride. Dissolve it first and add it gradually).

Often eye problems will go away on their own with improved conditions but sometimes you do need to treat with an antibiotic. If the eye(s) suddenly seem to be getting worse then begin antibiotic treatment ASAP. Otherwise give it a few weeks with the improved water conditions, water movement and salt and see how the fish does.

Maracyn-two, Tetracycline Tablets, Triple Sulfa, Maracyn-Plus are a few choices for pop-eye.

Robin


----------



## sneakypete (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply robin.

Water conditions are good. Tank gets a 60% water change every week. Nitrates are never above 40 ppm, often much less. The 125 tank has a Eheim 2260, 2229 wetdry and a Hagan 110 on it. I also use Purigen. I also use salt (3 tablespoons along with 3 tbs tang buffer and 3 tbs tang salts) with every water change.

I though pop eye was when the whole eye was engorged. This is different. As I said its like a little blister - you almost want to pop it.

FWIW, other tank mates include trophs, jumbo cyps and a few lamps. I looked out for aggression (she's in with some pretty rough customers) but they always leave her alone. Not even a tail nip.

Do you know if the meds you recommended are bio filter safe offhand?

Thanks again,

pete


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Pete,

Most meds claim to be bio-filter safe but it's a good idea to continue to test the water throughout any treatment and watch fish for signs of rising ammonia levels. (gasping, hanging at the top, etc).

Without seeing your fish I couldn't say whether or not its the typical popeye or something else. The fact that both eyes are involved does point toward some kind of bacterial infection. Sounds like you take excellant care of your tank but perhaps try doing 2or3--60% water changes for the next couple of weeks and see if there's any improvement. What are you using for a declorinator? If your water is treated with chloramines then you want to make sure your declorinator works on them. Not all do. Check out the declorinator article linked below for more information.

Robin


----------

